# 2000 Ford, Explorer... brake light issue



## Wingdo (Oct 5, 2002)

Okay, perhaps I'm not the brightest box in the crayon, but I should be able to figure this out and am at my wits end... obviously!

Anyway, fuses seem fine, replaced the new brake light bulbs with more new brake light bulbs, checked for a release button under the brake peddle (to see if it was stuck) and couldn't find one... and nothing has helped thus far! I have turn signals, tail lights, backup lights, but no brake lights (except the one in the middle top) and was pulled over yesterday because of it... 1st time being pulled over since 1966 and it really bothered me.

Any ideas?


----------



## oneokie (Aug 14, 2009)

Wingdo said:


> Okay, perhaps I'm not the brightest box in the crayon, but I should be able to figure this out and am at my wits end... obviously!
> 
> Anyway, fuses seem fine, replaced the new brake light bulbs with more new brake light bulbs, checked for a release button under the brake peddle (to see if it was stuck) and couldn't find one... and nothing has helped thus far! I have turn signals, tail lights, backup lights, but no brake lights (except the one in the middle top) and was pulled over yesterday because of it... 1st time being pulled over since 1966 and it really bothered me.
> 
> Any ideas?


Turn Signal switch?

Get a wiring diagram.


----------



## mothernature (Aug 22, 2010)

You need to painstakingly trace the brake wires down! There must be a short somewhere. My dh went through this with his Toyota truck, sure enough there was a bare spot on a wire. A repair manual should have the wiring diagrams so you know where to generally trace!


----------



## Beeman (Dec 29, 2002)

You say you do have the 3rd high mounted brake light and it does work? That obviously eliminates the brake light switch. You need a wiring diagram or a ouija board.

How bright is your box?


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

There is a place in the rear of the truck so that you can put a wire for a trailer in it may not me making contact. Go to any auto parts store and buy a tester to check out where the problems is.It only cost about $2 and will take the guess work out of the job. We can guess but the tester will confirm.


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Dont do the Ouija board,you are playing with spirits that shouldnt be messed with,thats a dangerous thing,really.

Good luck on repair tho,no advice on that.No evil spirits tho,thats bad stuff.


----------



## foxtrapper (Dec 23, 2003)

Two people, a volt meter (multi-meter), and perhaps some sand paper.

Have someone in back look at the three bulbs while you push the brake pedal. If something lights, the switch is good. It's not clear from your description if the third brake light is lighting or not.

If something is lighting, check the sockets that are not lighting. Look for 12 volts on the contact for the bulb at the bottom of the socket. You may have to scratch at it a bit with the meters probe. Remember, brake pedal pushed so there is juice to check for. If you've got juice, you likely need to clean the socket with that sandpaper. Scrape the sides and the contacts at the bottom.

If you absolutely cannot get a reading in the dead sockets, but that third one is still lighting, you get to chase some wiring. Somewhere downstream of where they come together the wiring has been damaged. Likely ripped by a branch or such. Easily followed when lying on your back under the truck.


----------



## Wingdo (Oct 5, 2002)

Yes the center brake light (mounted at top of rear window) is working... was just heading out to start my search when I saw your response... will let you know, and thanks everyone for your time.


----------



## ninny (Dec 12, 2005)

Saw a problem similar to yours on one of the shop shows that I like to watch. Had a bad ground.

.


----------



## Wingdo (Oct 5, 2002)

You fellas are going to love this... About a month ago my daughter brought her car to me in order to get her tail lights replaced. I told her to get two packages on the way over so she stopped at WalMart got them and brought them to me. I'd had the Explorer for five years so I thought I'd head it off at the pass and change mine while I was at it. Her vehicle was fine when she left, and I figured mine was too... I should have checked. I have in my possession two packs (4 bulbs) of Sylvania bulbs (1157) that are dead as a doornail... and they are both brand new out of the package! I tried one of the old bulbs and it worked fine.

Thanks for your time guys.


----------



## oneokie (Aug 14, 2009)

Wingdo said:


> I have in my possession two packs (4 bulbs) of Sylvania bulbs (1157) that are dead as a doornail...
> 
> Thanks for your time guys.


Just goes to show that just because something is brand new does not mean it is good.

Welcome to the world of modern quality control.


----------



## Wingdo (Oct 5, 2002)

Quality Control Assurance was my occupation for well over 30 years, and I still get calls to put out fires in the QC/QA field today. Maybe I should send Sylania my number... lol


----------



## idahodave (Jan 20, 2005)

The circuit might pass through the emergency flasher switch.....could try to exercise the switch a few times. It's also possible there's a separate fuse for the brake lights.


----------



## Beeman (Dec 29, 2002)

http://www.sylvania.com/ConsumerProducts/AutomotiveLighting/LampReplacementGuide/AutoLRG-Results.htm

According to the Sylvania chart the proper # bulb for your Explorer is a 3157.


----------



## royhall3 (Mar 31, 2016)

Just for the record what was the solution on this if the third light works, the rear light work with "lights" , the flashers work, and the turn signals work.


Thank you Forum


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

The solation is 

(1. Leave well enough alone.

(2. Test new bulbs before use.

 Al


----------

